# Hornets trade Daniels for Songaila, Brown



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4459236


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Not a bad deal for either team.

Gives you guys some frontcourt depth and a bit more scoring punch.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cuts a little extra money off the payroll, gives us insurance at pg if collison doesn't quite meet our expectations and a fire needs to be lit under his ***, and another extra big with a pretty polished offensive game. No reason this isn't a huge win for us, we turned one over the hill player into 2 with no repercussions.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Songaila is a good fit for the hornets.He's a sieve on defense,foulprone too.However he can score and he can hit the open j.Bobby Brown is an intriguing young player...they were hot for him last year.I thought he went to LAC.Probably never would have signed Daniels if Brown had signed with them


----------

